# Using a Dado with a DW744



## Jesse17 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm kind of embarrassed to ask this because I've had my Dewalt 744 table saw for 10+ years and never thought of this until today...

I've always been irritated because I can only fit 2 blades and a chipper from my dado set on the saw at once, giving me something like 3/8" cut at a time. Today the thought occurred to me that if I replaced the heavy thick inner 'washer' (on the left in pic) with another thin outer washer, I could fit more dado blades on the shaft.










So am I thinking correctly here, or do I need that extra weight even though I'll be using a dado set? Is there a washer meant for this or would I just order a replacement outer washer? Other advise?


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

I do not have the DW744, but a Bosch 4000 with similar problem. Your idea of a thinner innner washer is exactly what I do. Works great. Be aware that the dado stack will be offset in the thoat plate. I minor adjustment in the fence scale would be required.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jesse17 said:


> I'm kind of embarrassed to ask this because I've had my Dewalt 744 table saw for 10+ years and never thought of this until today...
> 
> I've always been irritated because I can only fit 2 blades and a chipper from my dado set on the saw at once, giving me something like 3/8" cut at a time. Today the thought occurred to me that if I replaced the heavy thick inner 'washer' (on the left in pic) with another thin outer washer, I could fit more dado blades on the shaft.
> 
> ...


Page 8 of your operator manual
*Dado Cutting*​ 
*CAUTION: *
​​​​​​Do not attempt to stack dado blades thicker​

than 13/16" (20mm). Do not use dado blades larger than 8"
(200mm) diameter. *When installing the dado stack, do not*
*include the inner clamp washer. Replace it with the outer*
*clamp washer, then install the blade stack, arbor nut, and*
*tighten with the wrench supplied.*
Since dado cuts are not through cuts, the cuts must be performed
with the blade guard removed. To remove the blade
guard, loosen the two bolts shown in Figure 10 and remove
the guard assembly.
When using the dado, the special dado insert (also sold as
an accessory) must be used.
Anytime a cut is required that is considerably wider than the
saw kerf, a dado is used. A dado cut is commonly used to
add support and line up a shelf for a cabinet, bookcase or
some such project. When using the dado, the guard must be
removed. Use EXTREME care when using the dado without​​​​
the guard. If a deep cut is required. Use several successive​


----------



## Jesse17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Well dang if that's not good news! Thanks, John! :thumbsup: I really should look for that manual some time. :laughing:


----------

